# Cub Cadet 2135 opinions



## ranger481vs

Hello, New member here!

I know very little about lawn tractors, and I just moved into a home with a 3/4 acre yard. It has some slopes, but overall it's fairly flat. I don't have much of a budget to work with, but I just found a CC 2135 for sale on craiglist for $650. 13hp hydro engine 38" deck and a double bagger. Seems like a decent deal. I'm looking for opinions on this model and the value of it. I like the bagger option a lot due to my lot having a lot of trees, so fall leaf pick-up would be helpful.

CUB CADET 2135 WITH BAGGER


----------



## Live Oak

Go have a look at it and test it out. In my opinion, that would be a pretty good buy for $650 if it is in good working condition. I suspect you would probably pay at least triple that or more for a new one that would be as well built. They all seem to be getting built crappier as time goes on. Cub has a good reputation with their lawn tractors. Go for it!


----------



## Live Oak

I neglected to offer my welcome to Tractor Forum. Please feel free to jump right in. Since i replied to your question here, I deleted the other in the general forum since it is a double post. Makes it so everyone who replies, posts in the same place. Be sure to let us know how things go.


----------



## ranger481vs

Thanks much. Glad to be here.


----------

